# Bulova Accutron World Timer Did I Do Good?



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just bought this off the bay. Seemed to me to be in good nick but what do the experts here say?

The price ended lower than I thought it would... :notworthy: :notworthy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130340809443&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks very nice to me. :thumbsup:

It probably didn't go for as much as you were expecting because the World Timers do not seem to be as sought after as the Deep Sea / Snorkels. Look after that crystal...they are very hard to find and very expensive when you do find one.

Unusual for an Accutron to go from UK-to-US....they're usually going in the other direction. :lol:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

*they are very hard to find and very expensive when you do find one.*

Now you tell me !! I should be able to Polywatch the crystal ?

There is something about the Accutron world timer looks/size that interested me. The World Timers seem fairly rare in any condition. I have seen maybe one/two for sale in past six months and the date wheel was mashed on one that sold for $350.

I am still looking for a Snorkel that has the internal rotating bezel. Those seem hard to find in good condition as well.

Thanks for the reply Paul. It was much appreciated comments coming from someone who knows a whole lot more about these Accutron/Bulova than I.

It means a lot to me and now I can sleep easy :thumbup:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a nice condition for age had my eye on it but to many G & T 'S found me dozing on the couch before bidding ended :groan:. Wear it in good health.


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

So, twas was you was it !

Been watching it for days

Then fell asleep, Bugger, Bugger, Bugger. :wallbash:

Seems so cheap, congratulations, wear it well. :thumbsup:

Regards Shiny


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's another:










This one belongs to a buddy.

I think you got a pretty decent buy on it as it looks really clean, and I love original bands.

Paul: I've been checking the bezel and can't quite seem to find Brighton on it!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I was watching that too! I was hoping it may go cheap because it was listed oddly.. good to see its on the forum, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Paul: I've been checking the bezel and can't quite seem to find Brighton on it!


No Brighton? Rubbish World Timer! :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Paul - did you get my PM the other day? :sadwalk:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

minkle said:


> Paul - did you get my PM the other day? :sadwalk:


Whoops...yes I did but been really busy lately. PM on its way.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!!

I will post pics next week after the package works it's way through customs


----------

